# I've decided



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2009)

That when you become and addicted soaper (soapaddict) your mind becomes worped. I'm sitting here drinking Blackberry tea wondering how it would work in soap! lol


----------



## Lindy (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you gone to the grocery store yet?  Or Walmart - OMG there is so much stuff to soap with!!!!!!!!!!!   :shock: 

I love being an addict!


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2009)

I am sooooo with you there!  Everything has its possibilites for soaping    

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 17, 2009)

And if you can't put it *in* the soap, I wonder if you can use *it* as a mould? LOL


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 17, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> And if you can't put it *in* the soap, I wonder if you can use *it* as a mould? LOL



^^^This is me...wondering what I can put soap IN, lol!


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL!  I am ALWAYS thinking "can I soap with it?"  Yes, my mind is warped too.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 17, 2009)

The world is just a giant soap mold. I see soap molds everywhere I look.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL, yes as a matter of fact I just got back from Wal-Mart. I had to go down every isle looking for soap possibilities.

My husband told me to stay out of his tool trailer! LOL


----------



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2009)

My weekly pill container would make a perfect mold for samples!!!


----------



## IanT (Apr 17, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> My weekly pill container would make a perfect mold for samples!!!




lol that is a cool idea!!... lining them would be a Bizzzz though....


----------



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2009)

nahh, just wipe them with vasaline. Their plastic too....if you get the really cheap ones you should be able to pop them out


----------



## Lindy (Apr 18, 2009)

I was in the dollar store and found this hamburger and fries tray it looks like a snowman so I bought a couple for molds at Christmas....


----------



## Dixie (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL Lindy, go for it!

I was in the bathroom   ughmmm, and was looking at the toilet paper cardboard roll thinking what a good mold it would make for round soap....you could just peel the paper away 


And if that's not bad enough: My dr. put me on fish oil. On the way home I'm wondering if I can use fish oil in soap and what would be the benefits!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 18, 2009)

ygmlbt


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh yeah , I have thought about toilet paper rolls a molds . Save the ice cream sundae holders from DQ , they make good mixing cups for colors, so do yogurt cups.I found a huge tray with sides and handles yesterday thrifting , husband looks at me , without even batting an eye he says "soap right?"  Yep ! All I had to do was explain what a slab mold was . Love it.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!!  I make my family save their pudding cups for soap molds and I also save the jello molds from Safeway!!!  I can't quit finding more stuff to use as molds!!!  Or ingredients..... :?


----------



## Dixie (Apr 19, 2009)

I got one!!! 

I'll take this large matchbox and fill it with soap scented with pine forest and call it matchbox soap for men. Men need a big bar, they have big hands.....thus the matchbox soap is born!!! LOL


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG!  I love it.....


----------



## Dixie (Apr 20, 2009)

yea me too, so where am I going to get all these matchboxes?

If the police were to raid my house they would swear I'm an arsonist! LOL


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen matchbox style soap boxes on line - http://www.sunshinecontainer.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

You know your an addict if your friends save shoe boxes for you .

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh yes kitn!!! and even worse.....orange peels and cucumber peels !!


----------

